# Tick getter?



## mycrofft (Dec 17, 2011)

Just saw this. Do they work? Looks like you could pull finishing nails out of baseboards too.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 17, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> Looks like you could pull finishing nails out of baseboards too.



It's the same general concept...I hate ticks.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 17, 2011)

Ha! I made my own last summer out of a thin strip of aluminum. Use it to pull ticks out of my dog.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 17, 2011)

*So a super-micro claw hammer would work too?*

I hate ticks, I hate chiggers worse.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 17, 2011)

since we are talking about tools how about a crowbar or channel-locks?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 17, 2011)

We had something like that when I spent a summer doing forestry work in Oklahoma. We would sit around drink beer and detick each other like a bunch of drunken chimps grooming each other. I'm sure it was quite a sight. It worked pretty well but I don't think it worked any better than fingers. The advantage of course is you don't have to touch the nasty little things.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 17, 2011)

*My smuggle-in jail tool kit...*

...has three inch Chinese knockoff Vise-grip locking pliers that work. Leave a very nasty hickey, I bet.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 17, 2011)

*Theoretically you don't want to squeeze em or get their feces on you.*

I used to slather Campho-Phenique around my cuffs , ankles and wrists and neck. Kept the chiggers out, and never had a tick.





"Hey, is that a Deer or Dog tick?"

"Pass the cocktail sauce please". 

"Hey, is that poison oak!!?"


----------

